# Quick and easy for Sunday



## kc5tpy (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello all.  I am well aware that I need to start posting more smokes.  With that in mind I offer this.  Easy to do boneless pork leg joint.  You folks know I’m not into rubs, marinades and injection.  Just something I threw on the smoker last minute.  Nothing fancy, just salt and pepper and throw on the smoker at around 275-300.  Plenty of Mesquite chips ( well I am from Texas ) and 1 hour later ( could have, should have ) pulled from the smoker 20-30 minutes earlier. 













P1000981.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 22, 2014






Rested for 30 minutes so,  here are the results.  Used the drippings to make a great gravy.  Just normal sides of any pork roast Sunday dinner.  Wanted to wrap with streaky bacon before cooking but found in this case I have gotten away without it ( JUST ).  The smoke adds the mutts nuts to just a plain Sunday lunch meal.  Hope you folks like it.













P1000983.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Jun 22, 2014






Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm not from the UK, but I couldn't believe this beautiful mahogany piece of meat went 4 days without a comment !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great Danny!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL---"Mutt's Nuts"??----Never heard that one!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello Bearcarver.  Thank you so much for the comment.  The mutts nuts, think the cats meow.  British saying.  I dare not ask how/where it came about.  I need to work on the Q-view thing more.  Often I forget to post.  Thanks again.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jun 27, 2014)

Excellent   really simple ...


----------



## baz senior (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks lovely Danny, you can't beat a nice juicy bit of Pork. The cold cuts make great sandwiches to take to work in the week. 

I have to admit, I have tried various rubs, and Iam unsure as to whether I like them. I did some chicken on the grill last Sunday, and put a real basic rub on them. Salt,  Pepper, Garlic granules and a bit of brown sugar. Even though there was very little sugar in it, it tasted too sweet, and took away from the flavour of the chicken.
I reckon I'll just go salt and pepper next time, and compare the results. 

It might be interesting to see other peoples likes/dislikes on this.

Cheers Danny Thumbs Up


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello Baz.  That's EXACTLY why I don't do rubs and sauce.  I don't want the sweet taste.  I do a sauce now and then when I have guests because many folks like it.  Most of my U.K. friends have found that they like the meat without the sauce after trying my Que.  Usually when giving a party I offer a sauce on the side but I usually have most of it left over.  I even do ribs ( beef and pork ) most times without sauce.  The missus does like the slathered in sauce, fall off the bone ribs now and then so I do occasionally make them.  When meat is done properly I don't think a sauce is needed.  Maybe an Au Jus made from the drippings.  Just my humble opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

